# 2 kegs



## davidmcg (Mar 17, 2010)

I recently came into possession of 2 kegs, both of which have cracked valve necks.  Anybody ever converted one into a smoker?


----------



## speedtona (Mar 17, 2010)

I made a little spit out of one,it works a treat


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, I thought the aluminum would be thicker than that.  Well at least all you have to do is wash them with some soap and water and don't have to bother with burning them out.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 18, 2010)

I used one to make the smoke generator for my smoker. The aluminum isnt very thick but it is very strong! 














SOB


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 18, 2010)

Homebrewers are going to have a fit when they see what you have done to those kegs.

I believe that the kegs are 304 Stainless, not aluminum.  Aluminum kegs are much thicker.

Either sell them on EBay approx $45.00 each plus shipping, OR cut the tops out, and have a boiling pot/turkey fryer.


----------



## speedtona (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes the are stainless steel not alloy


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 19, 2010)

Update on this, the kegs I got are stainless.  Also, they were free just sitting in my neighbors junk pile.  Gonna make mini-UDS's out of them and give them to my boys.


----------



## waysideranch (Mar 19, 2010)

Please send me a pic when ur finished.  Thanks.


----------

